# Another WPC11 question (sorry) - SOLVED!!!

## mbonig

Hey guys, I've been looking all over the forum and while there is tons of info on this card, none seem to apply to my problem:

I'm trying to get my WPC11 (with WDT11) working on my 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 kernel. I've emerged the linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre17 package so I think I'm on my way, but I have a problem during the wlan start script:

```
 * Starting WLAN devices...

Error: Device wlan0 does not seem to be present.

Make sure you've inserted the appropriate

modules or that your modules.conf file contains

the appropriate aliase(s).

Failed to open network config file /etc/conf.d/wlancfg-netgear, using default.

wlanctl-ng: No such device

error: Autojoin indicated failure!                                        [ ok ]
```

Now,  the modules seem to be loaded: 

```

bash-2.05b$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

prism2_pci             73536  - 

p80211                 26284  - 

ivtv                  106544  - 

videodev                7232  - 

```

and my aliases are setup (/etc/modules.d/aliases):

```

alias wlan0 prism2_pci 

```

So I'm not sure why it can't find the device. I have a older WPC11 (not a v4). And all I can tell you for sure (got the combo for $5 off a friend) is that they are older (a couple years probably) and the WDT11 has a version 1.2 branded on it (if any of that helps)

oh, and a /proc/pci:

```
PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: PCI device 1106:3205 (VIA Technologies, Inc.) (rev

      Master Capable.  Latency=8.  

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe3ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device   8, function  0:

    Network controller: Global Sun Technology Inc PCMCIA-to-PCI Wir

 Bridge (rev 2).

      IRQ 16.

      I/O at 0xec00 [0xec7f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffffc00 [0xdfffffff].

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe83f].

  Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 M

 (rev 1).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=128.Max Lat=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdbffffff].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  2:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#3) (rev 128).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe41f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  1:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2) (rev 128).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe01f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 128).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdc1f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  3:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 130).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffffb00 [0xdffffbff].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  0:

    ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  17, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/

8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      IRQ 255.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xfc00 [0xfc0f].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/82

 Controller (rev 80).

      IRQ 22.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

  Bus  0, device  18, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (

      IRQ 23.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=8.

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd4ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffffa00 [0xdffffaff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 1106:7205 (VIA Technologi

v 1).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd3ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xde000000 [0xdeffffff].
```

Thanks for the help!

----------

## mbonig

ok, so reading through more I got it figured out that I needed the PLX driver instead, so I had to fetch the package and build/install it manually.. no problems.

However,  I can't start the wlan0 (using a copy of the net.eth0 I have). I can start the device manually (using ifconfig and supplying the IP, mask, and broadcast) but I can only ping myt gateway, ,everything else fails

----------

## mbonig

Ah ha, more searching and when I run the net.wlan0 up script (dhcp request) I get:

```
May 30 12:32:03 babelfish dhcpcd[5971]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
```

----------

## tomek32

I don't use linux-wlan-ng, but I do have my WPC11 v3 working in 2.6 with the orionco drivers.

If you want, I could tell you how to do it that way.

----------

## mbonig

that would be awesome, thanks

----------

## tomek32

This is what I did in the kernel config

```

Bus options --->

    <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support

    <M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

Device Drivers ---> Networking support --->

    [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

    ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

    <M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

    <M>     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EXPERIMENTAL)

    <M>     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

    ---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

    <M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

    [*] PCMCIA network device support

```

Then

```
emerge -v pcmcia-cs
```

Here's how I edited my pcmcia-cs configuration.

/etc/conf.d/pcmcia

```

# Put cardmgr options here

CARDMGR_OPTS="-f"

# To set the PCMCIA scheme at startup...

SCHEME="home"

# If using kernel PCMCIA drivers, PCIC should be "yenta_socket". If

# using the pcmcia-cs drivers, this shhould be either "i82365" or "tcic",

# depending on your pcmcia hardware.

# If using kernel drivers not as modules, set PCIC to ""

PCIC="yenta_socket"

# Put socket driver timing parameters here

PCIC_OPTS=""

# Alternative PCIC driver to use if PCIC driver fails

PCIC_ALT=""

PCIC_ALT_OPTS=""

# Put pcmcia_core options here

CORE_OPTS=""

```

/etc/pcmcia/hermes.conf

```

device "orinoco_cs"

class "network"

module "hermes", "orinoco", "orinoco_cs"

#LinkSys WPC11

card "Instant Wireless Network PC Card"

manfid 0x0274, 0x1613

bind "orinoco_cs"

```

/etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts

```

case "$ADDRESS" in

*,*,*,*)

    INFO="Linksys WPC11"

    # ESSID (extended network name) : My Network, any

    ESSID="INSERT YOUR OWN HERE"

    # Operation mode : Ad-Hoc, Managed, Master, Repeater, Secondary, auto

    MODE="Managed"

    CHANNEL="6"

    # Bit rate : auto, 1M, 11M

    RATE="11M"

    # Encryption key : 4567-89AB-CD, s:password

    KEY="INSERT YOUR OWN HERE"

    ;;

esac

```

That should be it, hopefully I haven't forgotten anything.

----------

## mbonig

thanks for the help,  it seems like I'm getting closer.

I did everything you mentioned in your last post and then rebooted. After reboot I insmoded the orinoco_plx card and then when I ifconfigged I saw the new eth1, woohoo!

However,  I can't bring it up. I've got it set as dhcp. I copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 and 

```
./net.eth1 start
```

 got me (in system logs:)

```
May 31 09:41:17 babelfish eth1: New link status: Association Failed (0006)

```

Could this be a problem with my wireless.opts file?

Thanks,

M

----------

## tomek32

hmm, I'm not sure what orionco_plx is. I don't use it.

The relevant modules I have loaded are

```

orinoco_cs              7176  1

orinoco                40844  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7680  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

ds                     11524  5 orinoco_cs

yenta_socket           14336  1

pcmcia_core            56288  3 orinoco_cs,ds,yenta_socket

```

Also, I'm sure it doesn't matter. But I'm using development-sources, not gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## mbonig

well, ,I now have the same setup (lsmod output):

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_plx             4352  - 

ivtv                  106544  - 

videodev                7232  - 

orinoco_cs              6984  - 

orinoco                43500  - 

hermes                  7296  - 

ds                     13572  - 

yenta_socket           14528  - 

pcmcia_core            58340  - 

```

 (I added the orinoco_plx when without it didn't work)

Now, before adding the orinoco_plx I didn't get anything extra out of ifconfig -a ,  just my loopback,  the normal ethernet. I added the orinoco_plx and then got an eth1, but couldn't bring it up with dhcpd.

ideas?

----------

## tomek32

Do you have pcmcia-cs started. I guess I assumed you did it by default, but you need to 

```
rc-update add pcmcia default 
```

Although you have the same modules loaded, it appears the used section is different? None of your modules are being used by the others; while I do.

Here's what I get when I do it

```

# /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping pcmcia...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[9720]: watching 2 sockets                                                  [ ok ]

```

----------

## mbonig

pcmcia won't start:

```

 * PCMCIA support detected.

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[6271]: no sockets found!

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                      [ !! ]

```

I looked around the forums for something similar, but the resolutions didnt' help...

----------

## tomek32

What do you get when you run

```

# cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  product info: "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Instant Wireless Network PC Card", "ISL37300P", "RevA"

  manfid: 0x0274, 0x1613

  function: 6 (network)

```

Now that I look at it, make sure the number in hermes.conf match your manfid values

----------

## mbonig

ugh,  this is getting uglier, 

cardtl:

```

bash-2.05b# cardctl ident

open_sock(): No such device

```

hmmmm

----------

## tomek32

Post your .config

By the way, it's a version 3 of the card? If it's 4, it won't work.

----------

## NoahPhense

 *tomek32 wrote:*   

> Post your .config
> 
> By the way, it's a version 3 of the card? If it's 4, it won't work.

 

So, noone has gotten the v4 card to work at all?

I guess I will be having the same problem.. Maybe I should look into

buying a different pcmcia card?  If I do, what cards will be a good 

match for my linksys router?

Things I've just looked up.. 

http://www.lynnsoft.com/solaris.htm

http://www.linuxvoodoo.com/resources/howtos/linksysv4/  <-- ?

- np

----------

## mbonig

 *tomek32 wrote:*   

> Post your .config
> 
> By the way, it's a version 3 of the card? If it's 4, it won't work.

 

which .config file exactly? And I highly doubt it's a version 4 as it's a few years old (probably 2nd gen wireless card, old..)

----------

## tomek32

My Linksys WPC11 version 3 works great for me with my Linksys Router. I also just bought a used one of ebay, 'cause I just broke mine (semi-working).

I meant your kernel .config, it's in /usr/src/linux

My friend had the same problem with the cardctl ident not showing anything, and I think it was because he forgot to put something in the kernel. pcmcia needs to be started for it to show anything.

----------

## mbonig

/usr/src/linux/.config:

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139_RXBUF_IDX=2

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LIRC_MAX_DEV=2

CONFIG_LIRC_BT829=y

CONFIG_LIRC_IT87=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## tomek32

Alright, it looks like you got everything you need in the kernel.

Just make sure you have the correct entries in the other configuration files I mentioned. Also, I would try re-emerging pcmcia-cs. You need to have done it after you compiled your new kernel with what I specified.

----------

## mbonig

I'll try re-emerging pcmcia-cs when I get home tonight!

Thanks..

EDIT: Just tried re-emerging pcmcia-cs and got no extra devices.

LSMOD:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ivtv                  106544  - 

videodev                7232  - 

orinoco_cs              6984  - 

orinoco                43500  - 

hermes                  7296  - 

ds                     13572  - 

yenta_socket           14528  - 

pcmcia_core            58340  - 

```

ifconfig -a:

```
bash-2.05b$ /sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:2C:A3:C6:4A  

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:410 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:359 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:426390 (416.3 Kb)  TX bytes:53542 (52.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2093 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2093 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:186394 (182.0 Kb)  TX bytes:186394 (182.0 Kb)

```

----------

## mbonig

do I have to explicitly say in the modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file that certain modules are dependent on others?

----------

## tomek32

I didn't put anything explicitly in /etc/modules.autoload. They automatically get loaded for me when my laptop boots up.

The re-emerging of pcmcia-cs didn't fix the problem?

----------

## mbonig

no, but I just realized I forgot to try starting it (pcmcia) first... oops =-}

ill try again here in a couple hours when I get home. What loads the modules then if they aren't in the autoload file? do they get loaded dynamically by pcmcia?

----------

## tomek32

I don't exactly know how it works, I just the kernel can automatically detect when it needs a specific module and then loads it.

I only have e100 in my modules.autoload. That's only so my built in nic is always eth0, and then when my wireless card comes up, its always eth1.

----------

## mbonig

still the same problem when I start pcmcia, no sockets... how can I verify that this card? maybe this isn't the card I think it is (I'm sure it's not a v4)

----------

## tomek32

It should say on the back label.

Even if it's v4, you should still see in under cardctl. I bought v4 by accident the first time, and I could see it. So I'm thinking there's still something wrong with pcmcia-cs. Did you re-emergeing pcmcia-cs?

----------

## mbonig

yup, I re-emerged pcmcia-cs, rebooted (just incase) and then tried to start pcmcia and got the no sockets problem.

----------

## tomek32

When you emerge pcmcia-cs, do you get something like below.

```
    -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.4.

The current kernel build date is Tue Jun 1 08:38:38 2004.

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [n]

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [y]

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [y]

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.4]

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

    High memory support is disabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is enabled.

    SCSI support is disabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is enabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is disabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is enabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    PAE support is disabled.

touch: cannot touch `include/config/modversions.h': No such file or directory

System V init script layout (y/n) [n]

The Forms library is not available.

Configuration successful.
```

Specifically, 

```
Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.
```

 

```
** Your kernel is configured with PCMCIA driver support.  Therefore,

** 'make all' will compile the PCMCIA utilities but not the drivers.

** See README-2.4 if this is not what you intended!
```

----------

## mbonig

yup, got exactly that! =-{

cardctl just returns a "open_sock() No such device"

----------

## tomek32

Did u check what it exactly says on the back of your card?

I don't know what else to check? This is what I have in my logs when I start pcmcia

/var/log/kern.log

```
orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: Station identity 001f:0002:0001:0004

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.4.2

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: MAC address 00:06:25:2B:1A:54

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: ready

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x013f

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)
```

/var/log/daemon.log

```
Jun  1 22:26:23 newton cardmgr[18635]: executing: './network check eth1'

Jun  1 22:26:23 newton cardmgr[18635]: executing: './network stop eth1'

Jun  1 22:26:23 newton cardmgr[18635]: +  * Bringing eth1 down...  [ ok ]

Jun  1 22:26:24 newton cardmgr[18635]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'

Jun  1 22:26:24 newton cardmgr[18635]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco'

Jun  1 22:26:24 newton cardmgr[18635]: executing: 'modprobe -r hermes'

Jun  1 22:26:24 newton cardmgr[18635]: exiting

Jun  1 22:26:25 newton cardmgr[18835]: watching 2 sockets

Jun  1 22:26:25 newton cardmgr[18835]: starting, version is 3.2.5

Jun  1 22:26:25 newton cardmgr[18835]: socket 1: Instant Wireless Network PC Card

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: './network start eth1'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: + /usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 channel 6

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: + Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: +     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: +  * WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton rc-scripts: WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.
```

/var/log/messages

```
26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: executing: './network start eth1'

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: + /usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 channel 6

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: + Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: +     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton cardmgr[18835]: +  * WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.

Jun  1 22:26:26 newton rc-scripts: WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.
```

----------

## mbonig

Ok,  so I'm going a different way with more success. I just can't get that pcmcia driver to work right (I'm almost positive its an adapter problem, driver wise).

So How about this, I'm using the orinoco_plx driver and I'm getting atleast a eth1 to show up now. When I start the driver (insmod) it gets loaded. I can check my /var/log and see:

```

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish orinoco_plx.c 0.13e (Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>,

avid Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>)

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish orinoco_plx: CIS: 1901:C003:3700:6000:DFFF:5017:D504

167:DF5A:F008:3BFF:F41D:2B05:E601:E67:A05A:

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish orinoco_plx: Local Interrupt already enabled

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish Detected Orinoco/Prism2 PLX device at 0000:00:08.0 i

:16, io addr:0xe800

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: Station identity 001f:0003:0000:0008

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 0.8.3

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: MAC address 00:04:5A:CD:E7:EF

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

Jun  1 21:36:23 babelfish eth1: ready

```

The question is, where do I set these settings because I they definetly aren't right

----------

## tomek32

Can u run cardctl ident now? Did you update the values in hermes.conf?

----------

## mbonig

cardctl comes back saying there is no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices. I'll buy that though as it seems this driver is not trying to be a pcmcia device, just a pci card.

hermes.conf doesn't have the right stuff:

```

device "orinoco_cs"

class "network"

module "hermes", "orinoco", "orinoco_cs"

#linksys wpc11

card "Instant Wireless Network PC Card"

manfid 0x0274, 0x1613

bind "orinoco_cs"

```

----------

## mbonig

woooha

ok, so being the good linux sharer I should let everybody know how I got it work. Should I make an official post (in case there are more like me)?

anyways, so after modprobing in orinoco_plx I went into iwconfig and setup the encrypt key and the SSID with this:

```

iwconfig eth1 essid "NETGEAR" key XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX   <-- removed for my protection =-}

```

then I just used a copy of net.eth0 (net.eth1) to bring the interface up. I'm actually posting this through the wireless now. It turned out to by fairly simple in the long run =-/ (always the way)

anyways, now back to working on the hauppauge pvr-350 card driver problems =-} and a cool power switch.

----------

## UberLord

 *mbonig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anyways, so after modprobing in orinoco_plx I went into iwconfig and setup the encrypt key and the SSID with this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Try my ebuild for wireless configuration - does a little more than just the above mind  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> then I just used a copy of net.eth0 (net.eth1) to bring the interface up. I'm actually posting this through the wireless now. It turned out to by fairly simple in the long run =-/ (always the way)

 

Don't make a copy of net.eth0 as net.eth0 gets updated from time to time by upgraded to baselayout. If you make a copy of it, the copies will not get updated. Instead, make a symbolic link

```
ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

----------

